# How much would you charge to cut this



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

I did a pine last week and I'm still trying to get better at quoting jobs...id like to know ball park what you guys would charge to take this down...home owner cleans up everything...about 25 feet from the house, 3feet at the base, at 15 foot mark it divides into 5 huge vertical limbs that are about a foot and a half across at the base. Definitely needs to be climbed...what's your best quote in your area.


----------



## Del_ (Oct 1, 2015)

I cover my fixed cost, figure in my cost for wear and tear on equipment then add what I want to make for my labor involved.

Plug your numbers in and there you go.


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

Well...I'm kinda looking at numbers here to see where I stand, I climbed the tree...so harness and rope wear and tear for one job isn't really a big deal...same with the saw...probably cost me 5$ in gas and oil plus another 10$ in my truck...what would you have charged for the job by looking at the picture with client cleaning up the mess


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 1, 2015)

Not exactly sure why it needs to be climbed. I'd drop it for $150.00, if he insisted on climbing, $450.00.


----------



## Del_ (Oct 1, 2015)

fireman33 said:


> Well...I'm kinda looking at numbers here to see where I stand, I climbed the tree...so harness and rope wear and tear for one job isn't really a big deal...same with the saw...probably cost me 5$ in gas and oil plus another 10$ in my truck...what would you have charged for the job by looking at the picture with client cleaning up the mess



'bout $75.


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Not exactly sure why it needs to be climbed. I'd drop it for $150.00, if he insisted on climbing, $450.00.



Thanks for your reply.
The tree was leaning away from the house and back a bit...on the other side of the trees behind the pine...probably 30' away was another house, to the left of the trees were the power line and I was standing on the other side of the road where I took the picture...basically everything was far too close to just fall it. I bid 700$ and got the job, he had 3 different company do a quote.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 1, 2015)

Why couldn't you drop it right towards where you took the picture?


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Why couldn't you drop it right towards where you took the picture?



Because the road was only about 25 feet away from the base of the tree and also the tree was leaning heavy the opposite direction...with all the branches on the opposite side of the tree...wouldn't have been possible or safe to even try. And also...why would I even risk totally crushing the clients house ? If anything at all would go wrong....its just not worth the risk


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm gu easing you're fairly new to the business.


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

Ive been cutting wood for 10 years for myself...so I'm not new to using saws...I'm new to climbing trees but I'm not new doing rope work as I've been a high angle rescue tech and rope access tech for 6 years...and I'm definitely not dum enough to ever try to fall that tree from the ground with all the obstacle around it...when I tell you it wasn't feasible to fall it down...it's because it wasn't possible without hitting something...no matter what the direction of the fall. It wasn't an option at that particular job.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 1, 2015)

If it's outside your skill level there's nothing wrong with that. Recognizing where you're at is very important. But don't say it's impossible to drop that tree.


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

I could drop that tree 99% of the time where I want it to fall using the proper rigging equipment since it was leaning so bad the opposite direction...that's no the problem...the problem is it would have made a huge mess of his front lawn...would have fallen right into the road and most likely because of its size would have broken through the pavement...which I would have had to cover the bill...plus the road would be shut down for clean up. I didn't want to deal with all the headache that why I climbed it. Plus the 1% chance something go wrong isn't worth trying to be a hero and fall it from the ground...if you don't understand those things then I don't know what else to say chief...I've lost 20 minutes of my day arguing with you about why I climbed that tree and all I wanted was a simple" how much would you charge" anyways thanks for your input/critics about possible lack of experience


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

Here's a picture of the job done safely


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 1, 2015)

Interesting perspective, you ask us to "waste" our time answering your question, but your time is that valuable. Interesting how an impossible drop suddenly has a 99% success rate. Good luck with your new career, but I wouldn't quit my day job.


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

I must be talking with a little kid lol...let me explain one last time about the part you didn't understand...the 99% rate I see you didn't catch that...if I would have decided to fall that tree...I could have done it and it would have fallen right where I wanted it to 99% of the time that's what I meant...but considering all the factors I decided not to, that's all. And no I'm not gonna quit my day job because it's a pretty awesome one but this side business is treating me pretty good. Take care


----------



## Tree94 (Oct 1, 2015)

^


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 1, 2015)

Another fireman with a little rope training that wants to make some side money. I always think it's ironic they'll attend a two day seminar on how to use a fire extinguisher, and then just jump in a tree with no training or certs


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, I tried...I guess it's true yeh can't fix stupid.


----------



## Zale (Oct 1, 2015)

I really would keep your day job. This is a miserable game to get into. Also, what do you pay for insurance. Just curious. I would charge the client $450.00 to put it on the ground.


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

I would be crazy to leave a full time firefighting position...it never crossed my mind, I do tree work on the side because I absolutely love it...I'm my own boss and I only do the job I feel comfortable doing, when I think it's over my head I leave it to more qualified people.


----------



## Del_ (Oct 1, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Interesting perspective, you ask us to "waste" our time answering your question, but your time is that valuable. Interesting how an impossible drop suddenly has a 99% success rate. Good luck with your new career, but I wouldn't quit my day job.




Saw it coming.


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh and I pay 800$ a year for liability insurance 1 million


----------



## Zale (Oct 1, 2015)

Just what I thought. No insurance hack.


----------



## Zale (Oct 1, 2015)

Sorry, I didn't see your post. You are not a no insurance hack but we are not crazy about part-timers.


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 1, 2015)

I've been on this forum for a few years and I've come on the 101 section to ask a normal question so that I wouldn't get grilled by all the full timers professional arborist that don't want anything to do with newbies...I must say I'm a bit disappointed...anyways life carries on !

Stay safe


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 1, 2015)

For a job like that, over the years I've seen prices range from $250-$1000, depending on time of year, business cycle, neighbourhood etc.

Given that around here, that house would be worth well over $1 million, the price would be in the upper end of that range.

I would be ecstatic if my jobs only has a 1% chance of problems. Died and gone to heaven. But that why you weekend warriors pass on the harder jobs and us pros have to pick up the pieces.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 1, 2015)

Of course you're going to get grilled, Probie. Don't tell me it's any different at the firehouse. We had a cedar clearing crew start a fire a couple weekends ago under a burn ban, called the fire department, and the Probie backed the truck into a live oak. I imagine he's been doing dishes ever since. Thicken your skin and maybe learn sonething.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 1, 2015)

Zale said:


> I really would keep your day job. This is a miserable game to get into. Also, what do you pay for insurance. Just curious. I would charge the client $450.00 to put it on the ground.



$1320 here,,but hey,, nice to live in San Diego.


Jeff


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 4, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> View attachment 451132
> 
> 
> $1320 here,,but hey,, nice to live in San Diego.
> ...


Hahaha no thanks i can envision a day there for ropey leave house 6 am get to work at 9 per traffic. Leave yard, get at job by 10 10 30 ish as rush hours finally thinning a bit; set rope, wraptor up bang out tree 1 hour and half. Go to local hamburger joint where am served by a homo that says 20 dollars, sorry; I ain't tipping that homo as he might mistake it for a pass. I get back to job bang out clean-up one hour, go to gas station where i hear essay and mucho loco etc Pay for gas 6 dollars a gallon! wtf two more homos holding hands, head to next job have two homo's arguing over which tree I'm there for, I follow work order, upsets one homo! I roll back to yard walk into office to hand in work order and manager and his assistant are eating popcorn and watching broke back mountain!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 4, 2015)

Rope, as Jeff would say "its a beautiful day' in your fantasy.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 4, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> Rope, as Jeff would say "its a beautiful day' in your fantasy.


Haha no my fantasy would be like Giligan's island but with only mary ann and ginger oh and plenty of deer to hunt


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 7, 2015)

After reflecting on my post I'm guessing I was thinking of San fran instead of san d ! Sorry for the confusion on my part but that state is way too liberal imo.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 7, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> After reflecting on my post I'm guessing I was thinking of San fran instead of san d ! Sorry for the confusion on my part but that state is way too liberal imo.



I could never live up there,,but I knew you were thinking of San Fran, because if you ever stay in San Diego (not the downtown are) north county area, you would never leave,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 7, 2015)

Well, it's no Texas, but it's all right.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 7, 2015)

haha tell you what bro, I prolly would live there if and only if I made huge bucks. I mean enough $ too live well and hunt anyplace I wanted be it Iowa deer or African plains game, as I live to bowhunt!


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 7, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> haha tell you what bro, I prolly would live there if and only if I made huge bucks. I mean enough $ too live well and hunt anyplace I wanted be it Iowa deer or African plains game, as I live to bowhunt!


Of course I keep playing the lotto so who knows


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 7, 2015)

20 minutes of my life i'll never get back[emoji20]


----------



## Cupocoffee (Oct 8, 2015)

fireman33 said:


> I did a pine last week and I'm still trying to get better at quoting jobs...id like to know ball park what you guys would charge to take this down...home owner cleans up everything...about 25 feet from the house, 3feet at the base, at 15 foot mark it divides into 5 huge vertical limbs that are about a foot and a half across at the base. Definitely needs to be climbed...what's your best quote in your area.


I have a tree stump grinding business. I don't cut trees but I follow up a ton of tree service guys. I often ask my customers what they paid to have a tree cut. The amounts vary wildly. In the OKC area that tree could cost anywhere from $200 to $2,000. I am thinking if you do a job like that (just laying it on the ground in small pieces) for less than $500 you are giving your work away even if the homeowner did all the clean-up. The reason anyone asks to have work like that done is because they don't have the tools, the time, the health, and most importantly the knowledge and experience to do it properly and safely. 

A couple of years ago, my friend's mother had a dead 25' Loblolly pine in her back yard. It was leaning toward her house and over a power line. I told him I thought we should be able to take that tree down. I was 65 at the time. I climbed about ten feet up with my Stihl 066 and couldn't crank the thing. So, after sweating profusely, I told John we should rethink that project (Hey, even I have my brighter moments). In the meantime, his mom had a brain tumor and the tree project was put on hold. One day a man, from south of the border, knocked on his mom's door while John was there. He said he saw the dead pine in the back yard and offered to take it down for $500. John said it was a great price but his mom was ill and didn't have the money. The guy offered to do it for $250 and John told him the same thing. The guy finally offered to take it down for $150 and got the job. He kept his kid out of school the next day, cut the tree to nearly ground level, and had his kid stack all the wood in front of the house. I have seen that same scenario over and over. One day, I bid $120 to grind a 30" oak stump. The homeowner balked and said he had the whole tree cut down and hauled off for $100 so he was expecting the stump grinding to be less than that. I told him $120 is what I charge but he could rent a stump grinder from Home Depot for about $100 or call around and someone would surely do it for less. I did get the job and he was very happy when I left. I don't play games with my prices. I am not in business to go out of business. 

So, Fireman33, my point in all this is don't ever give your work and experience away. If a job is too technical ... walk away from it and let those who do those things every day and have the right equipment and experience do it. You asked a simple question ... I don't get all the curt comments ... so this has been my simple answer. Be safe, climbing trees with chainsaws is a very dangerous business. Even very experienced guys have been hurt badly. Just look on Youtube for plenty of examples. On the other hand you don't get experience without just doing it.


----------



## mes261 (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't work for a tree service but I know a lot of them and from what I know, I'd say on average they would charge $250-$400 depending on if they "had" to climb or not.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 10, 2015)

mes261 said:


> I don't work for a tree service but I know a lot of them and from what I know, I'd say on average they would charge $250-$400 depending on if they "had" to climb or not.



So, you do not know,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 10, 2015)

mes261 said:


> I don't work for a tree service but I know a lot of them and from what I know, I'd say on average they would charge $250-$400 depending on if they "had" to climb or not.



Would that be the actual price they charge or the line of ******** they feed you about how much they charge.


----------



## mes261 (Oct 10, 2015)

Well Jeff... I don't really think anyone "knows" exactly what this job costs. One man may say $250. One man may say $400. One man may say $325. One man might say $700. Depends on the market, location, ect Around here "which is central NC" most would charge somewhere in the price range I stated above.


----------



## mes261 (Oct 10, 2015)

BC WetCoast said:


> Would that be the actual price they charge or the line of ******** they feed you about how much they charge.


 
That's what they actually charge


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Oct 11, 2015)

So you guys throwing prices out over a picture, do you also have web sites with estimate calculator so clients can know what you are going to charge before you show up ( + or - a couple grand)? That would be nice, have all the hazards covered, dbh, total height, size of the crown, any dead or hollow spots that may complicate rigging or climbing, soft spots in the ground or under ground lines that may not take impact or equipment well....... I could go on.... but those are just a few of the things I cant really gauge well from a picture... Heck how close to home was it? Hour drive or 5 min?


----------



## flyinghunter (Oct 12, 2015)

Are you happy with the $700? If so I think you charged the right amount.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 12, 2015)

if one tree is 700 to fall why do they only give me 3k at the mill for a log truck full of them ?


----------



## fireman33 (Oct 12, 2015)

flyinghunter said:


> Are you happy with the $700? If so I think you charged the right amount.



Yes I was happy. I gave him my estimate when I visited the job first and gave him that quote...and he told me I had the job...one guy had quoted him 800 and another company which was going to do it with a bucket truck quoted 1500.


----------

